# Aurora TR



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anyone own one of these shotguns? I had seen it on the SigArms website forever ago and it someone came up in conversation today. It isn't on the website anymore. But I am curious to know if anyone owns one and what you think of it.


----------

